# Smoked Black Tip Shark & Smoked Sweet Potato!



## leah elisheva (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi All!

Today's lunch was lovely! (Smoked black tip shark and smoked sweet potato)! A bit of cayenne and olive oil, once at the table, touched it off fabulously!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah













DSCF3074.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 2, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks outstanding and I love shark!


----------



## disco (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks good. I bet that firm shark meat tastes great smoked.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you SmokinHusker, and Disco!

This was really good! I was bothered initially to see that the fish came without skin (my favorite part being the skin) yet once smoked, it really was soft, flavorful, and fantastic!

Cheers and happy mid-week! - Leah


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 2, 2013)

That looks so pretty....Nice Plating!

Love Sweet Taters this time of year!

Kat


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks so much Kat! Me too! (On the sweet potatoes).

I love the red garnet yams even more, and then downright adore the purple Peruvian potatoes, but can only get the latter in one store within the entire area, and so that's less often. Nonetheless, here's to autumn-esque eating!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 2, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> Thanks so much Kat! Me too! (On the sweet potatoes).
> 
> I love the red garnet yams even more, and then downright adore the purple Peruvian potatoes, but can only get the latter in one store within the entire area, and so that's less often. Nonetheless, here's to autumn-esque eating!!!!!
> 
> Cheers! - Leah


You are making me hungry for some!  Haha

Kat


----------

